# Lapso: brazilian experimental ensemble



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello TC!

I'd like to invite you to know and listen to a brazilian group/ensemble of contemporary music I'm part of as pianist. Lapso was originally formed as a trio (piano, voice and guitar), working at first mostly with compositions following a third stream idea, that is, mixing elements of both popular music and contemporary classical music -- an example of these productions is the song "Até Então" (composed by Caio Fonseca, arranged by Kino Lopes and released on 2017) which can be listened on the link below.


__
https://soundcloud.com/rafael-bacellar%2Fate-entao

After that, Lapso worked with some different line ups, which included drums, bass guitar, flugelhorn, cello, keyboards, electronics, violin, flute, clarinet and others. And besides that, Lapso started to create mostly in the field of experimental music and free improvisation, using devices such as colages and references to different musical idioms. Some of our main influences are AMM, Derek Bailey, Okkyung Lee, Chaya Czernowin, electroacoustic music, and free jazz, such as John and Alice Coltrane, Ornette Coleman and Cecil Taylor. Two of our latest works (both come from albums released on 2019) can be listened on the links below.


__
https://soundcloud.com/rafael-bacellar%2Furbanoide-seculo-xxi


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Let me know your thoughts if you'd like to share.

Thank you.

PS.: If you're interested in videos and more, we have released some material through Gris Records' (a brazilian label which works mostly with improvised and experimental music) YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGq6QCaOOWFY5af9nBi7ssA


----------



## rbacce (Nov 3, 2018)

I just realized two of the SoundCloud links are incorrect. Here they are:


__
https://soundcloud.com/rafael-bacellar%2Furbanoide-seculo-xxi


__
https://soundcloud.com/rafael-bacellar%2Flapso-orquestra-a-submersao


----------

